# Here the comes the Kitkat



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Im new here and I am from Austin, tx. I work in computer sales, and originally from Houston. My two cats Twinkie and Sugar were adopted from the shelter and they have always been together probably since they were born! I was originally going to just get one cat for my apt but my bf said to get 2 since it may get lonely. I used to think 2 is alot but now its perfect. I can probably add another kitty to the household but Twinkie and Sugar are very content. 

To tell you a bit more about these kitties they are about 1 years old, and I got them when they were several months old- I dont know exactly but around 4-5 months maybe. They both were declawed in the front when I got them. They are complete opposites and I mean in every single way!

Twinkie: Boy,Creamy colored, longer haired, greenish eyes, lazy, likes colder places, loves food!, minimal playing around, always wants toy to come to him, not as cuddly, likes indoors more, very clean in the litter, doesnt go onto counters and dangerous places, always is mysteriously around when there is food or sounds like food is there, likes to press his face onto you

Sugar: Girl, Grey/White, short haired, hazelish eyes, active, likes warm/hot places, loves playing alot, goes after the toy-would be a great hunter, very cuddly, loves outdoors, doesnt really cover up in the litterbox, always snooping around everywhere, loves toys and bells


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Kitkat and welcome 
It looks like you have two kitties with opposite personalities - they sound sweet!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, kitkat! I'm glad you've joined us. Our pets certainly have their own personalities, don't they?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks for the welcome ppl :lol:


----------



## Meow (Jun 24, 2003)

Sorry for the late welcome. It's nice to have you here!


----------



## Audrey (Aug 18, 2003)

also a big Welcome from us!!


----------



## Spike (Dec 10, 2003)

*Cute*

Awwish I clicked here from my thread, the link you posted. I see they match your avatar  my image is my kitty brother Simba.


----------

